# Shibaura Front Wheel Oil Seal



## Kentucky Mac

My Shibaura P17F is leaking gear oil from the seal for the front left wheel. I can't find a replacement the correct size. Anyone know where I might find one? Also, does it use regular 90W gear oil and should it be filled to the top fill hole? 

I have had this for several years and this is the first real problem I have had. Has been a great tractor.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum Kentucky! 90W should be correct, No dipstick on the plug? Is there any other top off plugs in the vicinity of the filler?


----------



## Kentucky Mac

There is no dip stick. There is a fill plug near the top and a drain plug near the bottom. The oil seal is 38x55x15 MM and sits a few inches below the fill plug and a few inches above the drain plug. The seal sits horizontally above the left front wheel and the shaft that drives the wheel goes through the seal vertically.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I would think there should be another plug somewhere on the axle where the anticipated oil level should be, you know, like on a truck transmission, so that if you were to overfill, you could remove that plug to drain the excess out, down to the plug which would be at the correct oil level. Am I making sense? You certainly don't want to overfill it, as that will blow the seal out when the oil got warm. Outside of that, I would first advise you to locate an owners manual, and if no, then I would put in enough oil to make sure that all moving parts are getting oil.


----------



## fendt930

Hello to all,
I have the exact same issue on my SP1740 stiger, the oil seal is leaking and I have remove it (and damage buy the way)
Did somebody have a idea where to find this specific seal ? 38x55x15mm

Thanks
Pierre


----------

